# Outer quads



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

What's the best exercises to develop outer quads?

mine seem to be severely lacking, my leg routines are based around squats, sldl, good mornings and lunges.

How do I make them grow?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Exercises where a narrow stance are possible... front squat is a good one


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks, it's something I've never really done before. I'll alternate between front and back squats between each leg session


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

x2 one of the best id say


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

r1234 said:


> Thanks, it's something I've never really done before. I'll alternate between front and back squats between each leg session


Super set them mate back wide with front narrow and then enjoy crawling out the gym


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers lads, will be training legs later this week so will try them then.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wallace86 said:


> Super set them mate back wide with front narrow and then enjoy crawling out the gym


Sounds brutal!

Would I be better doing this or separating them as my back squat will be a lot stronger? Or just drop the weight to work with super sets?


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

If you can Id drop the weight on front squats that's what I usually do when Iv done this so keeping back squats at 100kg and fronts at 60kg say I usually just keep collars of and slide a plate of each side and fire straight in to them. 3-4 sets supper settee and I feel I can't do any more by last set. Il do these just when I feel the quads could do with a kick to get some growth out them


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

I'll try that, then curse you for the days after.

Think I'll introduce this weekly. Like the sound of it.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

just squat olympic high bar and work up to 2.5 BW for reps. get stronger.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

feet together leg pressing


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

I had an issue like this where my inner quads were being worked more. Even having a closer stance. Best thing I've tried is that MTUT style training Dennis James does


----------



## Wong (Sep 12, 2014)

Changing stance to narrower like the other said is the main step, but its also worth noting that some people have uneven development because of the rotation of their femur. If you find that you have a large tear drop and little outer sweep you will probably notice that your knees bow outward slightly at some point during the movement causing more inner development.

If instead; you try to keep your knee medial to your second toe through out the whole movement you will develop a larger outer sweep from any kind of squat, but don't over exaggerate it as you will force the patella to track badly and will probably cause damage.

The reason why someone's femur wants to pull outward is usually because the pelvis is rotated too far forward (tight hamstrings), too far backward is bad too. Its worth looking up pelvic tilt and seeing if you have any signs and then stretching accordingly. For me stretching my hamstrings instantly helped me start to developing my outer sweep.

Also try flexing your outer sweep with out involvement from your intermediate or medial quad, it will help grow your neuromuscular connection.


----------



## theBEAST1990 (Aug 4, 2012)

Walking lunges butchered my quads and added a lot of mass to my outer quads...as well my ass.


----------

